# GTR,cars what its all about . . . the video to show to your better half:)



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Look it to the end its a great clip and great car

Two-Tone (A short film about the cleanest S13 out there) on Vimeo


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

love it


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I really ejoyed watching that, very good.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Does anybody know what tune that is playing in this video?

Cheers


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

He should wear eye protection when using a grinder! No matter How much he looks like David Blaine!!! Shazam!

Bob


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

gillsl500 said:


> Does anybody know what tune that is playing in this video?
> 
> Cheers


I was just about to ask the same thing! Good vid, good production value and good sound track!


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

God i wish i could swap my RPS13 for a PS13.
Thanks GTRLUX.:thumbsup:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> I was just about to ask the same thing! Good vid, good production value and good sound track!


Yeah totally agree dude, so well made!! But that tune is just class, wanted to be able to get hold of it so I could play it in my R32 and just cruise , you know watta'mean??


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome video, the tune I think is "intro" by "the xx"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L73OLaG4_kA


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Murano...good god!! How did you manage to find that tune?? I didn't even know where to begin searching?? Cheers mate you've made my day


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I guess you could use the Shazam app to find the music?

Bob


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Ah-hah...course Bob!! Il have look at that app


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

TrackId on my crappy old mobile .. lol


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Good video! The xx album is worth getting if you like this track.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

saw this a while ago on Driftworks, its a PS13 not an S13 but hey ho


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

S13 is like saying R32.
It's the model not the type.
I'd swap my RPS for a PS any day.
And i'd have a Onevia over a Sil80 too.:thumbsup::blahblah::blahblah:


----------

